# Matcha Tiramisu



## Teanobi (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and this is one of my first posts.  I didnt see a version of this recipe here so I thought I would add one.  Hope you enjoy.


 Matcha Tiramisu  

Ingredients   
3 Egg whites whipped stiffly  
1/3 cup sugar  
3 Egg yolks whipped until creamy  
16 oz mascarpone cheese  
lady fingers  
white chocolate (shaved)  
matcha tea powder  

Everything is very approximate. You take about 16 ounces of mascarpone and fold it with about 3 eggwhites whipped stiffly.  
Then fold in the whipped egg yolks (whipped with sugar).  
Soak the ladyfingers in matcha. Layer the ladyfingers onto the bottom of a bowl or any container.  
Pour the mascarpone mixture on top.  
Sprinkle first with matcha powder, then shaved white chocolate.  

*It has been suggested that we refrigerate them overnight so they can stiffen.


----------



## jkath (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello teanobi - welcome to Discuss Cooking. Thank you so much for posting that recipe  - it looks lovely!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 25, 2005)

WeLcOmE !!  Enjoy yourself.

And
Thanks for the recipe.


----------

